# Through the eyes of the 4 legged team member



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We love it... and tell your dad he needs to learn to embrace the slow time... (It will also be able to show off your girlish figure and make the boys go wild!) Good girl Oriana..make your dad get you something yummy.. Titan is voting on Mcd's Chicken Nuggets..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job Oriana! Also great story, you write so much better than Hank does. Tito sends his love.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good girl Oriana!! That darned slow - my Faelan is still trying to embrace it but you're right, who wants to go that slow anyhow?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oriana, have you ever met Flip? I think you two would have a lot to talk about.

Good Girlie!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well yesterday I realized that I am in trouble and I will need to get a little more serious about this obedience thing. Yesterday I went 3 for 4 for my third UDX leg, couple of OTCh and OM points, two placements and my dad was only "OK" with it. And the one class I did NQ he actually embarrassed me in front of the entire world but turning to me and telling me "NO!!!" in a stern voice when we were heeling that dreaded "slow" pace and I "WOOFED" for him to MOVE! I was shocked!!! I thought I was safe in the ring once we were doing an exercise, guess I was wrong.
But I will tell you it was his fault we NQed. When we do the articles we ALWAYS do metal first and THEN leather. Well for some reason he switched it up. I went out found the correct one came back with it and then realized "WAIT this should be a metal one!!" So I spit it out went back but none of them smelled like him so I went back and got the one I dropped. and brought it to him. Then I did the exact same thing with the next one except when I went back to the dropped one I AGAIN spat it out and went back to the pile at which time the judge proclaimed "exercise over". AT least he is HOPING that was the issue with the articles.
Dad says he will do his darnest to set me up this weekend at the match to correct it "GOOD". I again did some of the two legged heeling that I am famous for and the crowd just "LOVES". We'll see what happens Saturday.
No more trials for a couple of weeks for us.
GO GIANTS!!!

Licks and nips
Oriana


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

a UDX leg, OM points, AND OTCH points, and dad was only "okay" with it????

Have you ever given Dad a little nip in the butt and told him to get real?


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Oriana sounds like so much fun! I'd love to see her two legged heeling.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> Oriana sounds like so much fun! I'd love to see her two legged heeling.



This is from last year. You will see a little of that behavior after the "slow" during signals. She at times will go about 10 feet on two legs. :doh:


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

She looks like she is having so much fun in the ring! No wonder the audience loves her!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there NO pleasing this fool of a peep of mine!!! Yesterday he took me to another trial and I thought I out did myself!! Not only did I get another UDX leg in the morning with a couple more OM points, in the afternoon I got a SECOND UDX leg!!! And all he could say was "Yeah, but the OLD Oriana again reared her ugly muzzle" Who he calling OLD and UGLY????? Sure I barked a little, well maybe more than a "little" in the afternoon trial, but it did not cause us to NQ. And a LOT of the high roller dogs stubbed their paws and did not get TWO UDX legs yesterday. And yes I did do that little "pivot"thing I like to do when he leaves me on my sit stay and I got hit for a point for that. And yes I did a LOT of two legged heeling, dropped my leather article (both trials), was not real straight on my go-outs, or straight on my fronts with the dumbbells or articles. SO WHAT!!! He did get 4 pieces of that green fabric that I thought was SO important to HIM!!! Some of his friends told him to be careful or I might REALLY give him something to be upset about. 
In the end he treated like the PRINCESS we all know I am and proceeded to spoil me and loved on me the way I would expect him to. Deep down we all know we have these peeps where we want them. 
Today he even gave me the day off. But I think that maybe because he needs to recover from yesterday in preparation of tonight's Giants' game where he is hoping to do a lot of happy barking. 
Licks and nips 
Oriana


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Good girl Oriana..Titan says you go girl, show them how it's done! Make your dad give you some Superbowl snacks today!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Oriana!! You deserve to be treated like the princess you are!! Good girl!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Oriana, would you tell me how to stop Casey from barking on the directed jumping exercise...he is loosing me 4 pts a go in utility for his woof, woof, on each go out. I know he is just telling me it is his favourite exercise, but I already know it. Even when everything else is perfect, we are down 4pts. Advice?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> Oriana, would you tell me how to stop Casey from barking on the directed jumping exercise...he is loosing me 4 pts a go in utility for his woof, woof, on each go out. I know he is just telling me it is his favourite exercise, but I already know it. Even when everything else is perfect, we are down 4pts. Advice?


My peep had to get in my face and stop ALL woofs in training to get the point across to me. In my early days in the utility ring there were 3 different occasions I completed every exercise and the mean judges withheld that silly piece of green fabric because they said I barked TOO much. JEEZ, I was just telling EVERYBODY how much fun we were having and to come watch us. :doh:
One day at a match, just about a year ago, my dad really got SERIOUS and I was in SHOCK and could not understand what he was correcting me for, so I started doing all the exercises wrong because I was confused. But I am a pretty smart pup (if I do say so myself) and within a week figured it out. There are still times I just HAVE to tell him things, especially on that darn "slow" at trials. In fact Saturday on my first go-out I sneaked in a woof on the other side of the ring before I turned around. I thought dad and the judge would not know it was me, but alas I was wrong. But I am better than I was.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Another BUSY weekend. Two trips out to Long Island for their Specialties, got to go to a Cub Scout meeting Friday night and then today we went to a match show. My peep looks like he could sleep for a week. Me? I want to know when we are going to do SOMETHING?? 
Well my "slide" continued out on Long Island, although I did get UDX leg #6 on Friday. In Utility my "sitter" was broke and lost points galore for that in many exercises. Plus my go outs were not real straight and of course there was that dog-darn "slow" thing again. In Open I was better, until we got to the heeling at the end of the class. Got distracted BIG time on the Fig 8. I did my two legged heeling and woofed on the heel free . I also scooted a lot on the DOR before my peep could turn around and catch me. There is a video of the Open class below. 
On Friday night my peep and I went to the grandsons' Cub Scout meeting to talk about pet care. There was a LOT of noisy scouts there but I handled it like a champ and dad was VERY proud of me.
Saturday in Utility, on the DR I slid and pushed the glove three feet and out of the ring, but not so far that I could not stick my lady-like head through the gates and reach it and bring it back to my peep. Then I did more bouncing & barking on signals and I moved a little closer to dad before he turned around - so I would not have to run so far when he signaled me to come. Go-outs were off center again, but we did Q. In Open on the ROH, the jump jumped up and hit me hard in my paws as I flew over it. I looked back at it and said "fooled once shame on you, fooled me twice shame on me" and promptly proceeded to return with the dumbbell without giving the jump another chance to "get" me. So no ribbon and no UDX leg. 
Today we worked with our friend Betsy and tried to "fix" me some more, like I am some kind of broken thing? They decided I was silly and not consistent on my steps to the jump and my peep needs to be sure he is EXACTLY 8 feet away, as I seem to consistently take two steps and then jump from that point. And then came the "heeling" issue. They decided, and dad agreed, that all four feet will be on the floor at ALL times. They will not allow my cute little 3 footed skip or anything else as I just take advantage when he allows it. So we have two weeks and Bridget's seminar before our next trial. 

Licks and nips
Oriana

PS - On Friday there was a "Last Dog Standing" award that I won. They give this to the ONLY dog to qualify in both Open B and Utility B - AKA High Combined. I think my peep was "almost" too embarrassed to accept it. BOL!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oriana, you are too cute. You should start an advice column for the dogs on GRF. I'll bet you could give them lots of great ideas to make showing with peeps more fun! After all, isn't all about having fun???


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow Oriana, you're going to have that UDX in no time. And huge congrats on the HC! Between all my dog's that have shown, I have 13 HIT rosettes but only 1 lonely high combined.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Oriana, you make my Casey look like a snail in the ring. I think I'd pass out with shock if he ever showed that much energy!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Oriana is telling you she would love to try FREESTYLE!!!! But the music had better have a good beat.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, Oriana would be lovely in Freestyle! She already has the 2 legged dancing down pat! She will just have to learn to do it backwards (although it wouldn't surprise me if she does that already!) You go, girl!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well we went to another trial today. It was the Hudson Valley GRC's Specialty and real close to home. We had Utility first and we had routine #1. Well I did not wait long to take the smile off my peep's face. We went Forward, left turn, fast and IT WAS ON!! I bounced and hopped my way throughout the entire heeling pattern. But I did it and the signals, although no sit on the finish as I heard the nice lady jingle my articles in the bag and had to make sure she was not stealing them, so no harm no foul in my book (- 7 points off). Articles were uneventful, a little off front on both. (-1/2 point on both). Had glove #3 and other than being way off front, drifting over toward #2 glove and not releasing it properly it was fine (-2 1/2). Moving stand I took one or two steps on the stand (-1). And my go-outs went toward where glove #3 was and my fronts were off again BUT I did a nice job cross jumping on the last one (-6). 182 1/2
Dad had smoke coning out of his ears when we left the ring. Seems he was really not happy with my bouncing in heeling, we have been working REAL hard on this. And he was miffed at my checking out EVERYTHING while we were BETWEEN exercises. I thought that was not score-able and was MY time. Guess he feels different. Once he calmed down he took me out of my crate and hugged and kissed me. I got him SO wrapped around my paw!!! BOL
Open class was better and we did the backwards (#2) routine. Broadjump is not real exciting, especially as the first exercise, but I did it. Again missed my front - had to check out the boys in the sweeps ring (-1). ROH and ROF were both okay with the same issue - missed fronts BIG time (-1 1/2). DOR again off front (-1) You know, even I can see a pattern here!!! Heel free and Fig 8 was next. Dad went back to leaving his hand at his side. So I did not do much bouncing BUT I did nudge his hand ONCE or TWICE! (-5) For some reason we did the down stay first and then the sit. I did it but the reverse order must have confused me. On the sit some of my peeps friends and the judge said they did not think I was going to stay sitting. WHY?? Just because I cleaned my lady parts and sniffed every inch of the mat I could reach WITHOUT lifting my butt or lying down??? Again no harm, no foul. Life with me is NOT for the faint of heart. BOL!!! 190 and 3rd place.
My dad has both classes on video and will upload them sometime over the weekend.

So UDX leg #7 and a couple weeks off before our next show to try and get it right again. 

Licks and nips
Oriana


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Always an adventure 

But a UDX leg is impressive and you've racked up 7 already, and today with a placement - your peep should be singing 'She did it her way' 

Congratulations


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, too funny!!! I can't wait to see the video of her hop-heeling. Congrats on the 7th UDX leg!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Girls just wanna have fuuu-un, oh girls, they wanna have fun! Congratulations Hank and Oriana!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job Oriana!!! You go girl! Leg #7, you'll have your UDX in no time at all!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Dad said after watchung the video that the judge was VERY generous to us!

Videos

Open






Utility


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Oriana looks beautiful in the movies, but of course she already knows that!
I think the judge might have been a bit generous, but she probably earned bonus points for her attitude. Was she having a good time, or what? Nobody watching her could possibly think that obedience is a "chore" for dogs...except maybe that slow pace. Love watching her! 
(I am currently working on fronts with Casey too...especially on retrieves. If you come up with any ideas, let me know. We too are working on the OTChX (the Canadian version of the UDX) and after almost a year and many trials, have 0 legs!!) Lots of Q's, but no doubleQ's!! So I am jealous.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Could she be any cuter??!!! She looks like she is about to jump out of her skin, she is so excited to be there!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I think I learned how to set the tone for a good weekend - save the NQ for the last day of the weekend. And that is what I did this week. My peep and I went to a real neat place, a huge sportsdome in NY state. It was covered in the most amazing grass - I found out later it was not real when I decided it looked a little dry and decided to water it. Dad had to clean it up - that was my clue it was not real. Other than that one blip dad was pretty happy as we had not worked in over a week. I of course did my usual bounce in the heeling and I even went a couple classes with out a single bark. And I did cause more than one skipped heartbeat on his behalf. I looked away as he gave me the come signal (I must have seen it out of the corner of my eye) and hesitated before coming. One time on the broad jump after he left me, I decided to scoot up a little closer and on another I decided to stand before he turned to call me over the jump. And I did not find that "grass" very comfortable for the sit stays. On the first day his friends told him I was sniffing, then on the other two days they told him how my butt was sliding but I managed to hold my position. I just reverted to my old "puppy" sit. 
So we had a very good weekend but NOT great. On Friday and Saturday I got my 8th and 9th UDX legs. On Sunday I ended the suspense real quick. Our first class was Utility and we had order #2. So on the first exercise, the go-out, I went out to the fence and came right back to dad. After that I was fine the rest of the class and also later in Open, so I went 5 for 6 classes with just that one goof. Dad was VERY happy. Over the next few weeks we have about 5 shows and dad is ALREADY stressing!!! I am not sure yet how long I am going to string him along before I give him his relief!! BOL!!!
I LOVE having the POWER!!!

Licks and nips
Oriana

PS - there are some videos but dad's computer is on the blink. He has a new laptop but has yet to set it up so maybe later this week the videos will be up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoeee - soon you'll be adding an X to your title string 

For #10 - well at least you answered that question right quick!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oriana, I am _very_ impressed. If I send you Flip's email could you write to him and explain the importance of going quickly through those UDX legs.


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, Oriana! Please tell Casey that 5/5 in his next couple of shows would make his mom very happy...perhaps even be "steak worthy" as his HIT was!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Videos from this past weekend. Did not get the other runs due to camera person errors.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just one to go, how exciting!!! So proud of you guys!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I am sorry to say I decided to let my (sick as a human) peep twist a little longer in the wind. Yesterday at his obedience club's trial in utility the woman standing behind my dad threw her big white dumbbell just as my dad gave me the come signal and we all KNOW that no retriever worth's it's salt would not want to get it. So I never saw him tell me to come. Other wise I was okay - although I did decide in utility to sneak in a few "extra" woofs. There are videos below - you can "see" me see that dumbbell. So we will see what happens this weekend.
On the plus side my two "step" sistas were in novice rally and they both got 100s, 2nd and 3rd place out of like 25 dogs. So my peep was happy about something.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

She is just the cutest thing! She really perked up when that dumbbell went flying, looked like she was marking it. Silly girl. 

Are you showing next weekend?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You just gotta love her attitude!! What a doll!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She loves her work  Beauty, attitude, style and just a bit of naughty.

So, Oriana are you thinking the longer you keep your peep on his toes, the more road trips you get to go on?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

We interrupt your normally scheduled non-update schedule with this shocking "x-rated" news!! It is a day late but it was a VERY long and NOISY day yesterday and did not get to send at that time. 
My peep held it together well enough Friday (and I was feeling sorry for him) and thus I got my 10th and final UDX leg!!! And of course it was accomplished in my normal flair, complete with multiple woofs, some EXTREME bouncing and the usual gusto. But my dad did not grumble at all. It was unbelievably NOISY!!! Never been to this venue before and not sure he will ever return. Did I mention it was NOISY!! It was so noisy my dad thought I was a mime in the ring. Boy can those breed dogs make a racket, did I mention it was NOISY!! He has one class from yesterday, Friday, on video. Maybe that will show how NOISY it was. Anyway because I finished on Friday we are getting to sleep in on Sunday and not make the over 2 hour trek for the two trials in PA. (I think that made him almost as happy as the UDX - BOL)
So now I will go into semi-retirement from the obedience ring, we will see if we can re-break some of our issues and see if I heal/heel properly!! And of course we will start playing more in the field with the weather warming up - and see if we can fix THOSE issues too.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Good girl, Oriana! (Patient dad, Hank!)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge Congrats to you Oriana.. and thank goodness Dad had patience for all that..Good for you both..it is a well deserved UDX..not for the faint of heart..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooooo hoooooooo way to go!! I think this needs its own thread....such a wonderful accomplishment!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoo hoo  You done really, really good Oriana. Your peep must be so very proud of you!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats Oriana (and Hank)!!! 

I loved her attitude, as always. She is such a cheater on the gloves, always glancing back! 

I hope Oriana got something special for all her hard work


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Woof!!!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't you love seeing that?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Wooooohoooo! Congrats Ms. Oriana! You even have 2 OTCH points!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Don't you love seeing that?



I am always afraid I counted wrong or something will get messed up. :uhoh:
It is a like a huge sigh of relief to see it on their website.


----------

